# ECRC Destin tournament



## Brad King

Holy crap guy's,

It's time again to start fishing for the title!!!! This weekend looks to be awesome. High's in the low 60's and an incoming tide all day long!! Reminds me alot of the Niceville tourney last season. We're really excited to see all you guy's again.

The main question I have is........................ Who's on fish???

I know Jimmy and Curtis on are some, you can bet your bottom dollar that the Nelson boy's are on em. Who else has located some fish? Friday will be my first day in the new boat and the first day of fishing this year. I hope some of my old reliable fish are following some of last years patterns!!


----------



## Splittine

Me and Jason will be there will bells on. Cant wait to see that new Century. Everyone bring your camera, Jimmy and Curtis in the old "Ghost Sled" is going to put a hurting on some folks.:moon


----------



## bjl3jr8

see you saturday Brad. hmmmmmmm big boat... makes me wonder, are you trying to make up for something???? lol


----------



## Brad King

> *bjl3jr8 (2/21/2010)*see you saturday Brad. hmmmmmmm big boat... makes me wonder, are you trying to make up for something???? lol


Is it that obvious??? LOL See ya saturday brother!


----------



## Fish Happens

Its on fella's. I can neither confirm nor deny that Wade and I are on fish. The mystery is the best part.


----------



## Brad King

> *Fish Happens (2/22/2010)*Its on fella's. I can neither confirm nor deny that Wade and I are on fish. The mystery is the best part.


:banghead Sounds to me like another teams on fish!! I got to get back and get on the water. What's the water clarity like in Destin right now???


----------



## Fish Happens

> *Brad King (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fish Happens (2/22/2010)*Its on fella's. I can neither confirm nor deny that Wade and I are on fish. The mystery is the best part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead Sounds to me like another teams on fish!! I got to get back and get on the water. What's the water clarity like in Destin right now???
Click to expand...



I'm not sure, I haven't been there yet. oke


----------



## capt wade

Mystery?? The only mystery I know of is if the ones Ive found are the ones we're gonna go after or if we are gonna go find something better!! Will it beboat to the east orboat to the west orboat to the north, thats the real question!?!


----------



## Brad King

I'll be heading East... I hope... I think... Hell, who knows


----------



## Fish Happens

> *capt wade (2/22/2010)*The only mystery I know of is if the ones Ive found are the ones we're gonna go after or if we are gonna go find something better!!




My kind of response Wade...



See thats the beauty of it all, you just never know. And Brad, yea, you better get out there. I can already see the MY schools of reds on my Google Earth program, and I'm not even on the water yet. I have a local down there feeding them cheese and crackers (fattening them up) waiting on me. :shedevil:shedevil


----------



## Brad King

That's pretty dang funny!!


----------



## Fish Happens

> *Brad King (2/22/2010)*That's pretty dang funny!!




Crap, I just realized I gave my secret up. Now I gotta make a phone call.


----------



## capt wade

> *Brad King (2/22/2010)*I'll be heading East... I hope... I think...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, who knows
> 
> 
> 
> (Hell, who knows)
> 
> Thats exactlycorrect brad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It all depends on wind, tide, water, what I have for breakfast, which side of the bed I got up on, and how gung ho my <STRIKE>extreme net man</STRIKE> I mean Chris feels!
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Considering how skinny the fish in Destin are that I found, I think Curtis and I are going to be putting a bunch of miles on the Back Country next Saturday... I'M SIKED!!!

We should have an excellent showing! We have over 30 teams pre-registered for the season.


----------



## Bryson13

Can't freaking wait! My first tournament with this bunch of yahoos! 

I've ordered two cartoonishly slabby redfish in from Louisiana. My houseboy, Pablo, will be holding them on leashes just outside of Joe's Bayou. Pay no attention to him as you fly by. I've ordered him not to feed them Friday night or Saturday morning so I should be able to catch them on a bare hook. Heath and I will be sitting on a cooler (mostly empty) waiting on you guys. 

Ok, done dreaming now.......


----------



## Brad King

> *Bryson13 (2/22/2010)*Can't freaking wait! My first tournament with this bunch of yahoos!
> 
> I've ordered two cartoonishly slabby redfish in from Louisiana. My houseboy, Pablo, will be holding them on leashes just outside of Joe's Bayou. Pay no attention to him as you fly by. I've ordered him not to feed them Friday night or Saturday morning so I should be able to catch them on a bare hook. Heath and I will be sitting on a cooler (mostly empty) waiting on you guys.
> 
> Ok, done dreaming now.......


That's so frickin' funny!! Can't wait to see your new whip bro, did you get her wrapped??


----------



## Garbo

Probable Weather? Anyone Know?


----------



## Travis Gill

Not gonna be able to make this one but I will sell the fish we are on to the highest bidder:letsparty. Im only kidding


----------



## Bryson13

Can't wait to see your's either Brad! Not wrapped yet but it's coming. Hopefully by tournament #2. Thinking about going completely black. Dark colors make my reds look bigger...hehehe


----------



## fisheye48

> *Freespool (2/23/2010)*Not gonna be able to make this one but I will sell the fish we are on to the highest bidder:letsparty. Im only kidding




i have some blazer bay hatches ill trade ya!


----------



## capt wade

When I checked the weather earlier it was calling for north at 20 saturday and a chance of rain, oh and protected waters choppy to rough.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Weather forcast is getting better. Calling for 5-10mph NNE 30% chance of rain. IT'S ON!


----------



## Fish Happens

who has two thumbs and not scared of wind and rain? This guy!


----------



## Brad King

I'll be on the water all day Friday!! I sure I can locate some fish. Hell, I still gotta put 10 frickin' hours on my motor.LOL


----------



## Brad King

<TABLE id=hourlyTable class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>12AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>3AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>6AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>9AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>12PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>3PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>6PM</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7><SPAN class=red>Temperature / <SPAN class=green>Dew Point (°F):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>38 / 36</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36 / 34</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36 / 34</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>43 / 32</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>56 / 31</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>56 / 31</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>50 / 34</DIV>








































</TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Humidity (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>92% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>92% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>88% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>64% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>38% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>51% </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Wind (mph):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>2 mph North</DIV>(10°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>2 mph NNE</DIV>(20°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>5 mph NNE</DIV>(20°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NE</DIV>(40°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NE</DIV>(50°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NW</DIV>(320°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>6 mph NW</DIV>(320°)</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Conditions:</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Probability of Precipitation (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Cloud Cover (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>54% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>54% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>14% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=32540&hourly=1&yday=57&weekday=Saturday

Weather looks to be shaping upto be pretty good as far as winds go, Just gonna have to bundle up a little in the morning... Glad I'm not running all the way to PC!!! Probably have two belly buttons by the time you get there!!! <TABLE id=hourlyTable class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>12AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>3AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>6AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>9AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>12PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>3PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>6PM</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7><SPAN class=red>Temperature / <SPAN class=green>Dew Point (°F):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>38 / 36</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36 / 34</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36 / 34</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>43 / 32</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>56 / 31</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>56 / 31</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>50 / 34</DIV>








































</TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Humidity (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>92% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>92% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>88% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>64% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>38% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>51% </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Wind (mph):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>2 mph North</DIV>(10°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>2 mph NNE</DIV>(20°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>5 mph NNE</DIV>(20°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NE</DIV>(40°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NE</DIV>(50°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NW</DIV>(320°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>6 mph NW</DIV>(320°)</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Conditions:</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Probability of Precipitation (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=hourlyTable class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>12AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>3AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>6AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>9AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>12PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>3PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>6PM</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7><SPAN class=red>Temperature / <SPAN class=green>Dew Point (°F):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>38 / 36</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36 / 34</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36 / 34</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>43 / 32</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>56 / 31</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>56 / 31</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>50 / 34</DIV>








































</TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Humidity (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>92% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>92% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>88% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>64% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>36% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>38% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>51% </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Wind (mph):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>2 mph North</DIV>(10°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>2 mph NNE</DIV>(20°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>5 mph NNE</DIV>(20°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NE</DIV>(40°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NE</DIV>(50°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph NW</DIV>(320°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>6 mph NW</DIV>(320°)</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Conditions:</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Chance of Rain </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Probability of Precipitation (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>30% </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=7>Cloud Cover (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>54% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>54% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>71% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>14% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Brad King

Either I just posted the weather three times in one post...... Or the "Shine" that my crew brought me is starting to kick in....LOL

I'm hoping for the second of the two.


----------



## Fish Happens

looks like its gonna b a little chilly. Glad I have my Grim Reaper mask with me.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

> *Brad King (2/21/2010)* you can bet your bottom dollar that the Nelson boy's are on em.


...so much pressure!!!


----------



## Fish Happens

lol nice Nelson...Nice



So are ya gonna buckle under the pressure or what man?


----------



## fishn4real

You guys are scaring me, and Lane is asking "what the h--- have i got her into?" 

We'll see you at the check-in, and maybe at the weigh-in if we are lucky. Any suggestions on good rain gear?


----------



## Garbo

Mitch, 

After watching the WeatherRX for the past several days, it looks to be slowly improving. I am happier with today's Sat. forcast than I have been with any before today. If it keeps going it may end upbeing like last Sat.,,,,,,,,Wouldn'tthat be Great.....GAME ON.


----------



## Bryson13

BPS 100MPH suit and my SavePhace mask. Boy oh boy, do those feel like good investments now!


----------



## Garbo

> *Bryson13 (2/25/2010)*BPS 100MPH suit and my SavePhace mask. Boy oh boy, do those feel like good investments now!


*<U>I don't have the specialized stuff:</U>*

*Football helmet w/Paintball Mask*

*1 layer of Under Armor*

*2 Layers of Thermals*

*1 Layer of Normal Clothes*

*1 Layer of Heavy Camo*

*1 Layer of RainGear*

*1 Neck Brace*

*2 Fleece Head Covers*

*4 Pockets with Hand Warmers (Active)*

*2 Pair Wool Socks*

*Or SeeingOnePod of Upper Slots and I don't need all the above anymore........*


----------



## Fish Happens

> *fishn4real (2/25/2010)*You guys are scaring me, and Lane is asking "what the h--- have i got her into?"
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see you at the check-in, and maybe at the weigh-in if we are lucky. Any suggestions on good rain gear?




Ahh no need to fret... We are a good group of people. These are very fun and pretty relaxing tournaments. Some of us are just overly competitive. lol 



Come say hey Saturday. I'll be wearing the Ardent Reels jersey. The name's Chris.



And as for rain gear, I have columbia stuff. But whatever works for you.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Just got the award plaques in the mail today. Turned out goooooood.... I can't stand the anticipation anymore. I think it's so cool how so many are getting amped up just like me. 

Now Curtis (Garbo)is just on a different level...that man gets excited.


----------



## Garbo

Excited...

*It's On......*


----------



## Fish Happens

all you mother suckers are going down! :shedevil:shedevil:shedevil



See you Sat morning.


----------



## Brad King

Chugging my last two Yuenglings I had in my hotel fridge right now!!!!!!!!!!! Headed to the airport. See you rascals on the water!!


----------



## Garbo

Tomorrow.


----------



## Garbo

I copied and pasted the post below from the ECRC Website www.theredfishclub.com 

Please go to the website and get the registration downloaded and filled out. This makes things so much easier at 5:00am. 

BTW, Make sure and check out the changes Jimmy has made to the website. Cool Stuff. You gotta love the CountDown Clock. 

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=catbg vAlign=center align=left width="20%" bgColor=#ffcc99>







*Author*</TD><TD class=catbg vAlign=center align=left width="80%" bgColor=#ffcc99>Topic: New Entry Forms (Read 2 times)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=windowbg vAlign=top align=left width="20%" bgColor=#ffcc99><A name=2543></A><A name=1267169654></A>*James J*
Administrator








member is offline

<CENTER>










 </CENTER>
Joined: May 2008
Gender: Male








Posts: 382
Location: PACE
</TD><TD class=windowbg vAlign=top align=left width="80%" bgColor=#ffcc99 height="100%"><TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width="5%">







</TD><TD vAlign=center align=left width="55%">*New Entry Forms*
« Thread Started *Today* at 1:34am »</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=right width="40%" height=20> </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=3><HR class=hr width="100%" SIZE=1>are ready for download on the website. It would help speed up the check-in even more if you guys can print out a Tournament Entry Form and have it filled out when you come to check in rather then filling one out at the table causing a jam for a bit.

On the home page, there's a new menu button "Form Download".

Much Appreciated. Can't wait till Saturday! 
Jimmy / ECRC Website Technician </TD></TR><TR><TD class=windowbg vAlign=bottom align=left bgColor=#ffcc99 colSpan=3><TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left></TD><TD align=right>Link to Post - Back to Top







Logged</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><HR class=hr width="100%" SIZE=1>169 Ghost Yam 90
ECRC President
Jim Jimenez</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Did I forget to mention Harry T's is donating a keg for weigh-in...:letsdrink


----------



## dantheman

Good luck to every one in the ECRC Tournament Saturday from Team (OVER THE EDGE):clap

PS, Jimmyjams4110 keep a eye on Brad and Tony , they have a boat full of Live Poly Wogs for the Tourament :banghead


----------



## Splittine

> *jimmyjams4110 (2/26/2010)*Did I forget to mention Harry T's is donating a keg for weigh-in...:letsdrink


Got my beer drinking glass ready, I got excited when Curtis told me a out a free keg today.


----------



## fisheye48

> *Splittine (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jimmyjams4110 (2/26/2010)*Did I forget to mention Harry T's is donating a keg for weigh-in...:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my beer drinking glass ready, I got excited when Curtis told me a out a free keg today.
Click to expand...



The faster you catch our 2 7Lb fish the faster ill get you to the keg!


----------



## Travis Gill

How many pounds won?


----------



## dantheman

After all of the Conversation about the Tournament :doh we dont know who won , was it that bad of a day :reallycrying


----------



## capt wade

Team "Goldenchild", the Nelson boys with 10.10 lbs. There were only six or eight teams that even weighed fish.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Yep the Golden Boys won again... 10.10lbs. 

Really tough day, 20+ north wind made most teams beach fish, like we did. Me and Curtis had a lot of fun seeing and catching fish, just couldn't catch any under 28 inches. I learned why most schools on the beach, close to Destin,were so skittish after seeing several charter captains doing high speed donuts around them as if they where wrangling cattle.

6 teams weighed, 20 teams zeroed, about 12 teams hung around and drank a BUNCH of keg beer after weigh-in.

Results and pics will be up on the website, www.theredfishclub.com, by tonight, but I have the weigh-in results on our forum right now if you wish to check them out.


----------



## Brad King

What a rough day!!!!


----------



## dantheman

Jimmy / Brad thanks for the up-date , Brad how did the new Boat do ?


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

...still with the "golden stuff". It just sounds so weird being introduced as the "golden children" by Curtis at the weigh-in...seriously guys, it's just bad for the club. and didn't we already clarify that Jimmy was the true Golden Child.


----------



## Garbo

> *Capt. Blake Nelson (3/1/2010)*...still with the "golden stuff". It just sounds so weird being introduced as the "golden children" by Curtis at the weigh-in...seriously guys, it's just bad for the club. and didn't we already clarify that Jimmy was the true Golden Child.
> 
> *That was my bad. There are two of you and Child didn't sound right. *
> 
> *Won't happen again. *


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

Don't worry about it...really I was just looking for a reason to put that picture of Jimmy back on the forum!!!


----------



## Garbo

> *Capt. Blake Nelson (3/1/2010)*Don't worry about it...really I was just looking for a reason to put that picture of Jimmy back on the forum!!!


*No Offense Meant. Jimmy told me to do it...................Promise. *


----------



## Brad King

> *dantheman (3/1/2010)*Jimmy / Brad thanks for the up-date , Brad how did the new Boat do ?


Boat did awesome Pops!!!!


----------



## Brad King

> *Capt. Blake Nelson (3/1/2010)*...still with the "golden stuff". It just sounds so weird being introduced as the "golden children" by Curtis at the weigh-in...seriously guys, it's just bad for the club. and didn't we already clarify that Jimmy was the true Golden Child.


Man I love that picture!!!


----------



## fishn4real

Well, I'm an old man, so as you may suspect, this ain't my first spankin. But, Lane and I were in good company...we didn't do any worse than 19 other experienced tournament fishers. Oh well, that's why they call it fishing instead of "catching". 

Good to meet a bunch of new people and looking forward to fishing Navarre later this month. Hopefully the weather will be a bit better, for sure, couldn't be much worse. 

Congrats to the Nelson team.


----------

